# Help needed.....Mikes Hypno CDs?



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just been back to my GP for some help. I told him that I know that 80% of my IBS D is anxiety, could he help me. He said to keep taking Immodium when necessary and also recommended hypnotherapy (not available on NHS) or psychotherapy, which could take 8 or 9 months just to get an appointment







Now I feel kind of dumped and don't know where to start, thinking of Mikes CDs as this hopefully would be a cheaper option that seeing hypnotherapist face to face. Any thoughts.Trying out calcium at the moment, seems to be helping, also thinking of buying Acacia from Heather, is this worthwhile?Looking forward to any input, thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check out the CBT and Hypnotherapy part of the board. A fair number of people have tried the tapes that had anxiety as part of the problem and some get pretty good results, so I think it may be worth a go.K.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

the hypnotherapy tapes helped me thru my 'darkest' ibs hours... i can't say it cured me completely but there was a definate improvement in my symptoms after.my ibs is also anxiety related, i've tried calcium, fiber (metamucil/benefiber), and paxil. the tapes were the most beneficial and had no side effects.miranda


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi MirandaDo you have many 'epiisodes' now or are they few and far between?Thanks Kath, have also posted on other topic board.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

mrs nookie,yes i do still have episodes, before i was waking up in a panic at 5 am every morning at which time my gut would start moving and wouldn't stop. it was so bad that i would call in sick to work.i haven't had spasmy, watery, mooshy D in many many months. i haven't had to take any immodium since before last november and i haven't called in sick due to IBS since last August or Sept.For me ibs is greatly psychological, the tapes helped me get it off my mind and no side effects!!


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks MirandaI've all but decided to try ot Mikes tapes, going on all the good feedback I've been hearing.Hope I can get to where you are now and get back to a normal life.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Miranda - interesting - 5.00am is my bad time too. Wake up feeling fine and then immediately start panicking. However, Snakes suggestions (Slippery Elm) has had a beneficial effect and I find, once the day gets started (I have to get up at 6.00am in the week to sort kids/dog out anyway) I'm generally better.Fairly cream crackered around 4.00pm though - often nod off infront of kid's TV but I've been a sleepy person since I was 19 so not unduly worried by that and seem to perk up later on - 6.00pm glass of red wine helps too!!Take careSue, Manchester


----------

